# The Thread In The Top Of A 50l Beer Keg



## Maheel (17/7/12)

anyone know if the thread in the top of a 50L beer keg is the same in them all?

eg can you screw a D or S type thread fitting into a A type keg and vice versa?
i know the spears vary in length but is the thread the same in them all?

cheers


----------



## dabre4 (17/7/12)

Maheel said:


> anyone know if the thread in the top of a 50L beer keg is the same in them all?
> 
> eg can you screw a D or S type thread fitting into a A type keg and vice versa?
> i know the spears vary in length but is the thread the same in them all?
> ...



No you can't. Each type is a different design and they must match.


----------



## Maheel (17/7/12)

can anyone confirm ?

this is the thread i mean and can any "top" screw in if you remove / cut the spear off?

eg can you screw a D or S type thread fitting into a A type keg and vice versa?


----------



## homebrewkid (17/7/12)

quick answer: NO


what do you want to do that for anyway?


----------



## /// (17/7/12)

Keg spotter here, the type of spear does not equate to all the same attachment into the neck.

There are a number of variants, 14tpi (threads per inch) is popular, and the default for tooheys/coopers kegs. Cub have a draft style neck, where there are 2 lugs on the insideneck and this follows a channel on the spear body to lock into position. That being said, you can d style necks with 14tpi, same for the S and G and U type spears.

Theres a new type of spear I was part of the project called a WS-SOS, the flat type fitting with the Draft type body on the spear. Sounds confusing, it is, it is per the customer in many instances, so with this we can make it simple. The majority of DIN (tall) style kegs in Oz (Tooheys/Coopers/Bluetongue) are 14tpi. All CUB Euro (squat) are Draft style necks. 

14tpi and Draft necks are not interchangable.

Scotty


----------



## Maheel (17/7/12)

thanks guys 

i have only had the DIN tall ones (A) and after looking at lots of pics was not sure.

i was going through the scrap bin and wondered if the fittings were interchangeable... but had none to test.

cheers


----------

